# #2 2015 Quacker



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

Got this one finished up today... This one is going to a buddy in Texas who made a trade with me a while back. Gotta get a couple more finished up that are going to Henry and Brent... seems I'm in a never ending battle with time. 

Stabilized ambrosia soft maple with a little figure in it. Hedge toneboard.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice! That's a beautiful piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nice! That's a beautiful piece of wood.


Thanks... I really regret getting rid of the majority of it that I had. Fortunately, I do still have a few more pieces, and a few chunks that are in a pile of wet sawdust from spalted wood.


----------



## fredito (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great...the finish really makes it pop. Did you use a jig for the tone board?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2015)

NICE!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

fredito said:


> Looks great...the finish really makes it pop. Did you use a jig for the tone board?


Thanks. Yeah, I've got one that I made. I had a pubic jig, but once I started understanding toneboards, I made my own to hold me over until I find the perfect shape and have a hardened jig made. 

Made it out of DIW. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/4EBF8ACB-3182-4B57-8C8F-1B1FFBA69629_zpsodkpf0ms.jpg


----------



## fredito (Jan 4, 2015)

That's cool. I need to start making my own tone boards and will probably start with a public as well...I need it idiot proof!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

fredito said:


> probably start with a public as well...I need it idiot proof!


Not sure I'd really recommend it now. I think if I had started with a flat jig, I'd have been where i am now 6 months ago.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

Pretty call Jonathan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful call man ! Your a machine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful call man ! Your a machine


Thanks... if only you knew. I've had a busy weekend... managed to get 10 calls done, one call refinished a few times (because it's gotta be perfect), and cut up a crap ton of wood. And, that's all after being out with friends until 2:30am on Friday. But... I'm finally caught up on orders, and only behind on 2 trades.


----------

